# Help with Camtasia Studio



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum I couldnt decide which one to put it in because there isn't exactly a software help forum. :4-dontkno 

Alright I have had the same problem with Windows movie maker but I figure if I fix this it will probably fix WMM also. Alright, Well I'm trying to import a MPEG file to camtasia to edit it and this message pops up:










I CAN play this video in Windows media player, so I have the codec. I don't have a clue what is going on. 

I have all the latest windows updates and everything. 

Thanks for the help in advance. :grin:


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going to move this to creative arts and media, hope you can find what your looking for.


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

40sondacurb said:


> I'm going to move this to creative arts and media, hope you can find what your looking for.


Thanks! :grin:


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

If you don't get an answer for like a week or so (god forbid) then post it back in the offline section.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I don't have an answer for you, hopefully someone else has some experience with the program. Is the file a divx file? Obviously you need to find a way to utilize codecs in Camtasia, but I don't know what to tell you beyond that.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried the file in any other players? From what it looks like, it may be because you lack the codec for the file.

And on a personal note, I found FRAPS to perform MUCH better.


----------



## Stiffy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, I have given up on camtasia and moved on... you could lock this if you want.


----------

